# Wismec Ravage230



## VapingSquid (5/2/18)

Any vendor planning on getting this one in? Seems like things are a bit better this time around (have said this before) RE the 510 now...


----------



## VapingSquid (8/2/18)

Anybody?


----------



## daniel craig (8/2/18)

It's available at Vape Pulse/Downtown Vapory


----------



## VapingSquid (8/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> It's available at Vape Pulse/Downtown Vapory



Thank you sir!


----------



## daniel craig (8/2/18)

@VapePulse


----------

